# Bulova Accutron Spaceview



## Desmo (Apr 26, 2006)

My beloved Spaceview had stopped humming so I took it to my watchmaker for a change of battery.

And yes the battery had run out, so a new one was tucked in... but it just hummed for a few seconds and then nothing....

I left it with the watchmaker to have a closer examination, but they can not find what's wrong with it. Probably not a mechanical issue, all the wheels looks ok and so on...

So now I put my faith in you guys to try help me out

Somebody here who knows what can be wrong or knows a person that are familiar with accutrons?

Thanks in advance for any help

Ciao,

///Desmo


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

A few people know a bit about these and their workings and there is a chap in the UK who still does these I think. There are a few in the USA as well. Ive only got one Accutron left from the many I had.... its one of my true keepers...


----------



## Desmo (Apr 26, 2006)

JonW said:


> A few people know a bit about these and their workings and there is a chap in the UK who still does these I think. There are a few in the USA as well. Ive only got one Accutron left from the many I had.... its one of my true keepers...
> 
> Hi Jon,
> 
> ...


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Desmo, Silverhawk (Paul) from the Forum is your man. If he reads your post I'm sure he will reply.

If you can't P.M him, his website has an E-mail contact. His site banner, Electric Watches, can be found at the top of this page under the RLT banner.

Mike


----------



## Desmo (Apr 26, 2006)

MIKE said:


> Hi Desmo, Silverhawk (Paul) from the Forum is your man. If he reads your post I'm sure he will reply.
> 
> If you can't P.M him, his website has an E-mail contact. His site banner, Electric Watches, can be found at the top of this page under the RLT banner.
> 
> Mike


Hi Mike,

Thanks for info, I sent a mail to Paul...


----------



## Desmo (Apr 26, 2006)

Hello again,

My spaceview still not humming... probably because no one has looked at it since the battery change..

I've dropped a couple of mail to Paul but no answer...

Perhaps stopped by some spam-filter or they just simply dissapeared into cyber-space..?

Would appreciate very much if somebody could help me out with it

Best regards


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Desmo said:


> Hello again,
> 
> My spaceview still not humming... probably because no one has looked at it since the battery change..
> 
> ...


I've sent Paul a P.M so hopefully he might contact you.

I must stress he does not "do" watches as a busines but knows a lot about the Accutrons.

I can't say whether or not he will be able/has the time to help.

Mike


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Desmo, drop me an email /PM and I will look out Keiths email for you - he does do this as a business I think. if you check ebay his is 888KT on there.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Try:

Croydon Service Centre

2nd Floor

50 George Street

Croydon

CR10 1PD

Tel : 020 8680 1572


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Desmo said:


> Hello again,
> 
> My spaceview still not humming... probably because no one has looked at it since the battery change..
> 
> ...


Normal email sent Mats.











MIKE said:


> I can't say whether or not he will be able/has the time to help.


Time has been the problem


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks Paul


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cool Paul.


----------



## Desmo (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks a million for the replies and help guys







and especially to Silver Hawk

Rgds,

///Mats aka desmo


----------

